# Bujinkan Dojo in Santa Rosa--worth checking out?



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 2, 2004)

Anyone know anything about the Bujinkan dojo in S.R. As kind of a fluke I was thinking about checking it out, and wondered if anybody has any comments about the Dojo.

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## Dale Seago (Jul 2, 2004)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Anyone know anything about the Bujinkan dojo in S.R. As kind of a fluke I was thinking about checking it out, and wondered if anybody has any comments about the Dojo.
> 
> Thanks,
> AJ



I'd already thought of mentioning that one to you, as Ukiah is not that far away from Santa Rosa -- just hadn't gotten to it yet. Larry Gregg is the instructor, and I've known him for many years. He's good, goes regularly to Japan, and I recommend him.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 2, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> I'd already thought of mentioning that one to you, as Ukiah is not that far away from Santa Rosa -- just hadn't gotten to it yet. Larry Gregg is the instructor, and I've known him for many years. He's good, goes regularly to Japan, and I recommend him.


Thanks, Dale, I kind of figured you'd know. I saw the web site and they mentioned the trips to japan. So, what is Bujinkan?, I mean is it throws/holds, stand-up striking, or is there ground fighting involved? I'm sorta at a spot in my MT training where I'm comfortable and don't have to exert the same amount of effort to make progress, so I've been thinking about some other arts to compliment my MT training. Also, do you happen to know of a reputable BJJ school in Santa Rosa. Thanks again for the information.:asian: 

AJ


----------



## Dale Seago (Jul 2, 2004)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> So, what is Bujinkan?, I mean is it throws/holds, stand-up striking, or is there ground fighting involved?



Yes.

 :boing1: 

And a variety of weapons.

While doing all of the above.

As far as BJJ schools go, Santa Rosa is cosmopolitan enough that it's likely that there's a school there, but I have no personal knowledge of the martial-arts scene there.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 2, 2004)

Awesome!, I think I'll schedule a sit-in. Thanks for your help.

AJ


----------



## Bumbling-budoka (Feb 9, 2018)

I know this is an incredibly old thread, but we're still around and I thought it might be helpful for anyone trying to find us if I put some details up here.

Bujinkan Santa Rosa Dojo - Home
mailto:srbd@att.net
Facebook @bujinkansantarosadojo


----------

